# when to install irrigation system



## goodtimes1104 (May 18, 2018)

I'm looking to install an inground irrigation system and have been waiting on my semi-reno project (scarify with sunjoe and overseed). The company I'm looking to install with mentioned I could get a better estimate if I waited for the winter. My concern is obviously about how early or late into the winter they would be installing but I'll assume they know better. If I do wait to install in winter then I will immediately be doing my reno. How bad would my turf get if I install in winter and will I likely have to do it again in early spring?

-Northern VA
-TTTF
-Old Farmer's Almanac says first frost is 1 November


----------

